# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [custom model] Free .MB (maya) model - dragon/reptile

## techniquees

hey peeps, been a while. This model was never intended to be WoW, or any game for that matter. This was just me practicing while bored in an animation lecture. (i know its not animation.. But you can't animate nothing, right.) 

This is just some basic Reptile head, originally intended to be a dragon, I gave up on it since it was only to piss around with in my lecture anyway. Thought I'd give it up to those of you who have maya to do whatever you want to do with it, be it to learn or use it as your own - feel free. 

There are 5 different saves, draghead4.mb is the latest save other than the smoothed mesh save (5). I wouldn't recommend using the smoothed mesh for importing to wow since it's a pretty high poly count. 

Link: Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire

----------


## Cradin

dude those would make some killer SHoulders

----------


## Yamachi

Wrong section. Read the rules before posting, please. Thread reported to be moved.

----------


## Cradin

> Wrong section. Read the rules before posting, please. Thread reported to be moved.


ok first of all it says no .MPQ downloads so you make sure u read the rules

----------


## schlumpf

This has not to be in ModelEdits, if its not a model edit. oO Its a graphics job.

----------


## Dombo

Meh i've seen better, no offence but nice attempt!

----------


## Yamachi

> ok first of all it says no .MPQ downloads so you make sure u read the rules


Glitchy removed my last post for some reason... Anyways, it doesn't say anywhere "no MPQ downloads" at all; it says "no model edits are to be posted blah blah". Anyways, this has nothing to do with WoW at all, so it is IN THE WRONG SECTION. Try paying attention next time before you post.

----------


## techniquees

Thanks for your criticism Dombo, this was just something I wasted 2 hours doing in my lecture, there wasn't any planning or extensive attention to detail. I only posted it here because there's typically always someone looking for something and I really love to try n help people understand the software, or someone who can be inspired by it to modify it and adapt their own model from it. 

But I guess I won't bother doing that anymore if all you experts are gona do is whine about it being in the wrong section. I'll contribute elsewhere if you're not interested.

----------


## Yamachi

> Thanks for your criticism Dombo, this was just something I wasted 2 hours doing in my lecture, there wasn't any planning or extensive attention to detail. I only posted it here because there's typically always someone looking for something and I really love to try n help people understand the software, or someone who can be inspired by it to modify it and adapt their own model from it. 
> 
> But I guess I won't bother doing that anymore if all you experts are gona do is whine about it being in the wrong section. I'll contribute elsewhere if you're not interested.


We're not interested if you're gonna throw a strop over it. Of course we're gonna "whine" about it being in the wrong section if it is. If you don't like it, then please do go some place else.

~Yama

----------


## markolopo

Hehe, thanks, now I ust need to download maya >.<

----------


## Stabor

interesting... pretty cool... yeh... lazer arrows rock.

----------


## Noname37

> dude those would make some killer SHoulders



I just thought of that.

Those would look amazing as shoulders if it had red eyes and black everywhere else.

Nice model!

----------


## mesoalt

maya wont import it for some reason... heres error in the Output Window:

Maya binary file parse error: : (6) corrupted file structure
mental ray for Maya 8.5 
mental ray: version 3.5.6.7, 22 Nov 2006, revision 19663
mental ray: mental ray for Maya - startup done
Maya binary file parse error: : (6) corrupted file structure
Maya binary file parse error: : (6) corrupted file structure

BTW i am using Autodesk Maya 8.5. i kinda wana see this, so if u can be so kind as to help me import it, that would be just great. Thanks in advanced

----------


## Skunk5

Lol huge shoulders!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Xel

*Pretty huge imo :P*

----------


## techniquees

I do apologise for the size on the screenies.. its my native resolution i didn't think to scale it down. *idiot*





> maya wont import it for some reason... heres error in the Output Window:
> 
> Maya binary file parse error: : (6) corrupted file structure
> mental ray for Maya 8.5 
> mental ray: version 3.5.6.7, 22 Nov 2006, revision 19663
> mental ray: mental ray for Maya - startup done
> Maya binary file parse error: : (6) corrupted file structure
> Maya binary file parse error: : (6) corrupted file structure
> 
> BTW i am using Autodesk Maya 8.5. i kinda wana see this, so if u can be so kind as to help me import it, that would be just great. Thanks in advanced


I'm not maya pro buddy. It's what they threw at me because EA told my uni that its the industry standard. (wankers.) The version i work with is Maya 2008 extension 2. I can't account for compatibility with any other version, nor am I going to support this thread, I'm sorry.

----------


## Dale93

I've seen better, but they are nice

----------

